# Doesn´t matter that...



## Micaela92

こんにちは、

この文章は正しいですか


It doesn´t matter that I moved it.            (Moving this object brought not benefit,difference, etc)

これを動かしたが構いません。

ありがとうございます


----------



## karlalou

Without context, I have no idea what これを動かしたが構いません is saying. XD

I think it's because when we say 構いません without a subject, the hidden subject is 'I'. It means 'it doesn't matter *to me*' or '*I* don't care'. Yes, 構いません sounds polite, but it's actually saying 'I don't care'. More commonly we say どうでもいい（わ（よ）・です etc.）.

To say there's no effect or difference, we say 何も変わらない or 何の変わりもない or 変化はない or something like that.
We would say これを動かしてみたけど、何も変わらない or これを動かしたが変化は何もない.


----------



## tagoot

What you meant is “I tried moving this, but that made no difference”, isn’t it?

Then これを動かしてみたけど、何も変わらない or これを動かしたが変化は何もない is the right expression like karlalou answered.

これを動かしても構いません is “You can (may) move this.”, or “Please feel free to move this.”.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

それを動かしたが、そんなことはどうでもいい。


----------



## 810senior

あちゃ、主語がIなのですね・・・（汗
誤訳で下手な誤解を招くのもあれなので、一旦非表示にしておきます。

My second attempt:
大した影響はないと思ったので、それを動かしました。 (I thought it doesn't matter that much so I moved it)


----------



## frequency

I don't understand what you want to say. But


SoLaTiDoberman said:


> それを動かしたが、そんなことはどうでもいい。


I agree! And Micaela, do you mean _I moved it, but it doesn't matter to me._?




810senior said:


> あちゃ、主語がIなのですね・・・（汗
> 誤訳で下手な誤解を招くのもあれなので、一旦非表示にしておきます。
> 
> My second attempt:
> 大した影響はないと思ったので、それを動かしました。 (I thought it doesn't matter that much so I moved it)


That would be so, too. But all depend on what Micaela wants to say


----------



## karlalou

Micaela92 said:


> It doesn´t matter that I moved it. (Moving this object brought not benefit,difference, etc)


関係ない is a versatile expression often used by everyone in everyday life.
We would say これを動かしてみたけど、関係ない. This can mean 'moving this object brought no difference' or 'it doesn't matter I moved it'.


----------



## Micaela92

原本の文章を書き時この問題を考えませんでした。 It doesn´t matterは概しての意味を伝わります。(it renders a general sort of meaning- to speak in general- not how the speaker personally feels, Sometimes*** not always though) 例えば概してこれは必要なことじゃありません。

それからこの場面で自分を話しません。


----------



## karlalou

Yeah, I think you mean これを動かしてみたけど、関係ない, or 変わり映（ば）えしない can be also used. These are saying "I moved it to see (how it's like) but there's no change".

If you know the situation and who is saying it, we can develop the style of the sentence better.

The text style would be これを動かしてみましたが、関係ないようです
or これを動かしてみましたが、変わり映えしません.


----------



## frequency

Ah, if you want to use


Micaela92 said:


> これは必要なことじゃありません。


this one, 動かしたけど works.


----------



## DrChen

Am I correct in understanding "It doesn´t matter that I moved it" this way : 動かしても問題ない？


----------



## frequency

DrChen said:


> 動かしても問題ない？


..If you say "No problem to move.."


----------



## DrChen

frequency said:


> ..If you say "No problem to move.."


As in "it doesn't matter", like Micaela92 said ?


----------



## frequency

They're different.

動かしても問題ない: There's no problem to move it. (You can move it and that won't cause a problem.)
（それを）動かしたけど、私には関係ない/どうでもいい/たいした問題じゃない I moved it, but it doesn't matter to me (I moved it, and that won't be a big problem to me.)


----------



## karlalou

DrChen said:


> Am I correct in understanding "It doesn´t matter that I moved it" this way : 動かしても問題ない？


I think it's a very good one though 問題ない is saying 'it's ok, no problem' while 関係ない is saying 'it's irrelevant' (and it's not 'to me' unless stated so).


----------



## Flaminius

Micaela92 said:


> It doesn´t matter that I moved it. (Moving this object brought not benefit,difference, etc)



I have a few phrases in mind and they are for different senses that you listed for "matter."  (The following examples adopt casual conversational forms.)

benefit:
動かしてみたけど、ムダだった。
- This is ofen used with specific effect in mind.  I used _V-te miru_, "do V in hope of something," to match the expectation.

difference:
動かしたが、何も起こらなかった。
- _Okoru_ signifies a neutral change.  It is prima facie neither beneficial nor damaging.

jurisdiction:
動かしたけど、だから何。 [Yes, I moved it and what does it matter to you?]
- This is a cutting to rhetorical question, depending on the way _nani_ is uttered.  With a rising intonation, it is an ordinary question, with considerable spite.  With a flat or falling intonation, it is a rhetorical question.  The latter is really saying that moving the object is within the speaker's jurisdiction and the listener has no right to tell what to do.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> それを動かしたが、そんなことはどうでもいい。


edit) On second thought, I corrected my previous sentence to this one:
それを動かしてみたが、そんなことはどうでもいいことだった。


----------



## frequency

Micaela92 said:


> It doesn´t matter that I moved it.            (Moving this object brought not benefit,difference, etc)


 
I suspect this would be,
_I moved it, but I hope you don't/won't mind.
I moved it, but please don't mind._
動かしたけど、気にしないでください。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

DrChen said:


> Am I correct in understanding "It doesn´t matter that I moved it" this way? : 『動かし*ても*問題ない』



I don't think it is correct to say 動かしても問題ない.
The slightest change to mean it correctly would be:
動かし*たが*問題ない。.

動かし_*ても*_問題ない。＝It doesn't matter that I_ *(will) move* _it.


----------

